# Polished Bliss®: TVR Sagaris...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Quite a short write up for a change as I didn't have a huge amount of pictures for this one but thought it was still worth posting...

This bonkers looking Sagaris was in for an Enhancement Detail and this is how it looked upon arrival:
































































As usual, I started off with the wheels, tyres and arches:



















The car was then washed with the 2BM, decontaminated and then dried off with PB Luxury Drying Towels and the Metro Vac:



















The sun popped out just as I was about to close the door so I grabbed a quick pic to show the condition of the paintwork:










As the paint was typically hard I used Menzerna 3.02 with a LC H-T Polishing Pad and the Flex to achieve a decent level of correction:










































































































The smaller Lake Country backing plate system came in handy for the tighter areas:










Last polishing job was to give the rear 1/4 plastic windows a going over with the rotary to freshen them up:










The paintwork was then protected with Auto Finesse Desire and the wheels were treated to some Swissvax Autobahn:










Tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu:










Exhausts cleaned up with Auto Finesse Mercury:

















The interior came up nicely after a thorough dust down, hoover and then leather treated to the Auto Finesse twins:



















And then this was the final result once the car had been given a wipe down with Auto Finesse Finale:































































































































Thanks for looking 

Clark


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car, and the colour has come up beautifully! I love the pedal box arrangement in these. Works brilliantly too, drove a T350 a while back! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish Clark.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

As always :thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

What a beautiful colour, TVR paint is unreal...love it super detail on that:thumb:


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice car and great job.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice work guys

Stunning motor :argie:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Such a beaut of a car! Awesome colour too


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Great work :thumb:, but the car looks like Viper and Lotus Elise got baby


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice !!!!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

What a great motor :thumb: awesome work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

What an amazing car! So jealous


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

completly insane this car! lovely color! great clean-up!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely colour , came up a treat , thx for sharing


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning car, great work, just lovely finished shots :thumb:

Aren't those exhausts illegal now?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice.
But why the Flex 3401 and not the rotary?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Black Widow said:


> Very nice.
> But why the Flex 3401 and not the rotary?


Why not?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic work. lovely colour too.


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Always big work Clark.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

wow, awesome finish on an awesome car! looks stunning, especially in that colour!

brilliant job guys!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Is that the same TVR that was in the P&J a week ago?

Great work as ever.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh shiny great work.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Beast not a car
Awesome:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic. I love these cars.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JOB, fantastic CAR!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Is there an actual flat panel on the whole of that car? looks stunning.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That finish is awesome, great work :thumb:.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What a cool, over the top looking car! 

You really brought the gloss back on this one Clark, well done!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Gotta love a TVR - British, brutish, and just a bit mental... Awesome job, mate; well done! :thumb:

Steampunk


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning work and loving the colour. Really pops!

Never quite understood the transparent spoiler on these


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work again Clarke, love these beasts!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

lovely


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Amazing looking car. Top work as always


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Totally nuts TVR have to love em ! Looks as it should now 

Baz


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fantastic as always.

can't think of anything else to say!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome job ! Especially with the fenders "vents" 

Too bad they're not road legal in France


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

love the finish - great work


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

great work!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Love the shape of these cars, great work as always Clark.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing car and great work


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Stunning car, great work, just lovely finished shots :thumb:
> 
> Aren't those exhausts illegal now?


I'm not too sure to be honest mate? I think it should be illegal for a car NOT to have exhausts like that 



pogo6636 said:


> Is that the same TVR that was in the P&J a week ago?
> 
> Great work as ever.


I wouldn't have thought so 



streaky said:


> Is there an actual flat panel on the whole of that car? looks stunning.


erm....the face of the stereo is pretty flat? :lol:

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Fech (Jul 15, 2012)

Great job as always. I love how desire makes the car look.


----------



## phoenixtoledo (May 10, 2011)

amazing car. Good job


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Gotta love a TVR, great work fella.


----------

